# Missdig ?



## Busterboy (Feb 13, 2004)

From the replies to the earlier post about running the gas line to a garage, it appears that there are some people who are involved with running utilities.

How accurate are missdig markings? The reason I ask is that they were called out several years ago when we had a new city water line ran to the house, they marked the natural gas line that was there when we bought the house. When the water line was ran, I took photos and measured the water line and NG flags for future reference.

When I had a new septic bed installed a couple of years ago, missdig came out again and reflagged everything. The water line was marked very close but the natural gas line moved about 2' from the previous flagged location. I was not home either time when missdig was there and the septic bed was no where near the NG line so I did not make a big deal out of then. 

What is the rule of when digging around any of these markings?

Busterboy


----------



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

I cant say for sure but last year the utility company hat toput 2 new poles up out back and missdig came and marked everything. everything was right on except for underground power wires. I asked the crew putting in the new poles about why they would bury wires and according to the records they had no wires were ever burried in that area. The poles they replaced were put in around the early 1900's so I would say that miss dig was wrong about that one


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I can't really speak to their accuracy because I've never hit anything that was incorrectly marked. But it's WELL worth calling them EVERY time you dig! If you call Miss Dig and they come out and mark the utilities and one gets hit, you're not on the hook for the repairs. (Hopefully you're OK physically though ) If they marked them and were wrong, it's still going to fall on them and be their responsibility. But if you don't call them and damage something. You'll be getting out your checkbook!

John


----------



## wingsfan2 (Feb 26, 2009)

I do a lot of underground work. The ruling is, if ms.dig marks it, you are supposed to use a shovel to locate the line to verify their mark, then use a machine to dig around it. Ms dig is now allowed a 3ft error on both sides from where they mark it.Meaning if they mark it in a certain spot they actually have a 6ft margine of error.If you do hit or break the utility line, you call the apropriat utility and tell them about it, then they will send out a forman to inspect the problem and determine if a repair crew is actually needed.(They usually are).Then they will repair the break and determine if the shovel or a machine broke it. It it was broke with a shovel, the utility will pay for the repair. If they determine it was hit with a machine, The person or the company doing the digging will end up paying the utility company to do the repair.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Miss dig is designed to let the worker know what utilities are underground and where approximately it is located. 
Accuracy? Too many variables to get into.


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

Wingsfan2 gave a good explaination of the rules


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Definetely worth the call, because if you don't and hit something, it is EXTREMELY expensive to repair. Contractors have went out of business over hitting them.


----------



## link523 (Dec 1, 2006)

misdigs a joke we have hit a few things!! gas main today they where only 30 feet off! :rant: but some times they get it right


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

I think the margin of error is even greater than that. I think it is 60" in each direction from the mark. I don't agree with the statement of Miss Dig being a joke, they are a valuable service to underground contractors. Miss Dig does not do the locating, they contact the utility companies for you and and those companies locate. In my experience I,ve found most electric and gas companies are usually pretty close. SMP(?) they locate for alot of the phone companies have given us some marks that are way outta line.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Wings fan was right on.

We always tell people to "Hand dig and expose the utility" and then your fine. If you dont expose the utility with a shovel its going to cost you even if you called missdig.


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

wingsfan2 said:


> I do a lot of underground work. The ruling is, if ms.dig marks it, you are supposed to use a shovel to locate the line to verify their mark, then use a machine to dig around it. Ms dig is now allowed a 3ft error on both sides from where they mark it.Meaning if they mark it in a certain spot they actually have a 6ft margine of error.If you do hit or break the utility line, you call the apropriat utility and tell them about it, then they will send out a forman to inspect the problem and determine if a repair crew is actually needed.(They usually are).Then they will repair the break and determine if the shovel or a machine broke it. It it was broke with a shovel, the utility will pay for the repair. If they determine it was hit with a machine, The person or the company doing the digging will end up paying the utility company to do the repair.


And if ya hit something that was mis-marked........pictures,pictures and more pictures of the mis-marked utility.


----------



## link523 (Dec 1, 2006)

yes lots of pictures before smp comes back!!!! we have had the guy try and rub off the marks and remark it after we hit it!!!:SHOCKED:


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

depending on the contractor who calls in the missdig, we video as proof we marked it and marked it correctly. Yellow paint or flags are easy to move after the stuff hits the fan.


----------



## STICK in the eye (Dec 26, 2008)

better use missdig, you hit a fiber optic wire bundle, get ready to pay around $10,000 per hour for them to spice all the tiny wires together!!


----------



## walleyeking69 (Jan 31, 2009)

I bury wires underground for a living and have dealt with Missdig and SM&P and other utility markers. there seems to be alot of them that have no clue on what they are doing. i have cut a lot of phone and/or cable lines because of thier mis markings. So be careful.


----------



## wingsfan2 (Feb 26, 2009)

link523 said:


> yes lots of pictures before smp comes back!!!! we have had the guy try and rub off the marks and remark it after we hit it!!!:SHOCKED:


 We say smp stands for spray more paint We have found the gas company(Consumers Power) is usually the worst for accuracy.


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

Now we've had good luck with CP, I'm sure it depends on the individual and the area, and that persons knowledge of what is abandoned and what is in service.


----------

